# 2002 Sentra - Car Stereo installation



## skotapal (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a 2002 Sentra which had a factory insttalled car stereo and cd changer in dash. Both are now not working. I am looking to change the 2 units and want to install a Sony one that I picked up from Amazon. I am looking for some guidance on what kind of connector adapter I should use for installing the new unit. Also, when I took the old units out, there was a metal bracket that held them in place, I am unable to remove the screws off them, I guess they got jammed and now the heads are worn out! Can I get a replacement bracket? I did look at 



 from Amazon are these brackets enough? Also, when I went to the local best buy, they asked me to get the faceplate only... saying that would be sufficient to install the new unit. Is that right?

Any advice would be great! Thanks all in advance.

SK


----------

